# Debussy and Ravel string quartets: recordings?



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

My newest love. After a two-week diet of Bartok quartets, the CD and MR quartets sound lush, sunlit, dreamy, relaxed... 
Favourite recordings? I'm learning them with the Kodalys on Naxos, but would welcome other recommendations.
Thanks!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

This is the best one,


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

I like the Emerson Quartet for both Debussy and Ravel. In addition to that, I also like the Melos Quartet for Debussy's, the "Debussy Edition" on DG comes with the Melos performance.


----------



## Herman (Nov 12, 2015)

Debussy's quartet is great... It's an individual composition, but I can't find the best interpretation for me.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Personally, I like the Lindsay Quartet.


----------



## LHB (Nov 1, 2015)

For Ravel: Emerson and Alban Berg Quartet


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Alban Berg Quartet


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Debussy chamber music on Delos. I have the Ravel quartet in the Decca box.


----------



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

I couldn't resist sharing this clip from Family Guy regarding Debussy...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

D Smith said:


> Alban Berg Quartet


They are both in a reasonable priced box on EMI:tiphat:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Quatuor Ebène (Virgin, 2008) has both quartets plus Fauré's. Rave reviews when it was released.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

The Melos Qt on DG was my first intro to these works, years ago. It remains one of my favorite albums. I've also heard the Quarteto Italiano and the Emersons, two ensembles of greatness, but the Melos just seeems to catch the Impressionistic haze inimicably.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Try the recording by the Dante Quartet on Hyperion. _The Gramophone_ described their recording of the Debussy as the "most passionate" of those available at the time (2012).


----------



## pbarach (Mar 1, 2015)

Galimir Quartet is my favorite.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Nereffid said:


> Quatuor Ebène (Virgin, 2008) has both quartets plus Fauré's. Rave reviews when it was released.
> 
> View attachment 78441


I have this also.


----------



## xuantu (Jul 23, 2009)

Quatuor Ebène's version seemed a little dry for me (both sonically and musically). Indeed the Melos performance in the DG Debussy Edition is very fine, pulsing with energy. I also love the Ravel quartet on another naxos disc played by Ad Libitum Quartet (coupled with Faure).


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

I don't know which recording is best but what I always look for is *the* moment in the slow movement of Debussy to be played just right.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

The Melos Quartet, which was my first recording (in the LP era) remains my favourite. I recall that it had three stars and a 'rosette' in the old Penguin Guide, and it certainly is, as Xuantu says, extremely vibrant and 'pulsing with energy'.


----------

